
Make Something People Want Background - bephrem123
Black: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;8KMMWP4<p>White: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;DQ6XHnD
======
lioeters
Very nice, I'd love the black one as a T-shirt.

Here are clickable links:

[https://i.ibb.co/BzLLXTK/black.png](https://i.ibb.co/BzLLXTK/black.png)

[https://i.ibb.co/ZxwspC6/white.png](https://i.ibb.co/ZxwspC6/white.png)

Was curious and checked the Y Combinator site - the motto in the footer uses
the font "Avenir Heavy". I wonder if the lowercase might be a friendlier look
than all caps?

